# Graveur non reconnu sous Classic



## Goliath (26 Avril 2008)

Hello la tribu  


...problème casse-tête et casse-noisettes...je viens d'acheter un graveur dvd Sony NEC Optiarc AD 7173A pour remplacer un lecteur DVD Sony qui a rendu l'âme dans un G3 MiniTower avec processeur G4 500MHz XLR8. Mac OS Classic 9.1 ne le reconnaît pas donc le graveur n'est pas monté sur le bureau une fois que le système a démarré, par contre lancer un cd ou un dvd directement à partir du graveur ne pose aucun problème. J'ai essayé avec cd/dvd SpeedTools 5.7 de Intech Software (souvenirs, souvenirs...) sans résultat, peut-être la version 6.0 qui est la dernière reconnaîtra-t-elle ce graveur? ...impossible de trouver une version 6.0 valable (même en démo) et le site IntechUSA n'est pas ou plus accessible. 
Il y a PatchBurn mais malheureusement il n'est compatible que pour Mac OS X... Existe-t-il une alternative à ce logiciel? Si j'installe 9.2.2 peut-être qu'il sera reconnu...?

...au fait il me faut installer ce graveur sous Classic pour pouvoir installer XPostFacto et ensuite Mac OS X...  :sleep:


----------



## tantoillane (26 Avril 2008)

Oui, tu peux grimper à 9.2, au moins ce sera fait, et puis ça ne coute rien, mais je n'y crois pas trop pour que le lecteur soit reconnu.

Par contre, je dois avouer que je n'ai pas tout compris à ton message, quand tu dis "lancer un DVD directement depuis le lecteur", ça veut dire quoi ?
Sinon, il faut vérifier
1) que le lecteur est bien démarrer avant de démarrer le G3
2) As-tu essayé avec toast ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2008)

Tu parles d'un graveur, là, pas d'un lecteur ! Si mes souvenirs sont bons, sous OS 9.x (sauf peut-être la 9.2.2, à vérifier), un lecteur est capable de lire mais pas de graver, et un graveur est capable de graver, mais pas de lire (funny, is'nt it ?) !

La solution était une extension, dont le nom m'échappe, mais qui était fournie avec Toast à l'époque ou ce logiciel était édité par Adaptec (jusqu'à la version 4, donc), et faisait reconnaître le graveur aussi comme un lecteur par Mac OS.

Toutefois, cette application étant absente de mon dossier système 9.2.2, et les deux graveurs branchés sur le Mac étant reconnus comme lecteurs les rares fois où je démarre sous OS 9, je pense qu'upgrader ton système en 9.2.2* serait la solution, finalement !


(*) Attention, pour ça, depuis la 9.1, faut procéder en deux étapes : d'abord la mise à jour 9.2.1, puis la 9.2.2


----------



## guytantakul (26 Avril 2008)

Toast CD Reader ?


----------



## Goliath (26 Avril 2008)

> Par contre, je dois avouer que je n'ai pas tout compris à ton message, quand tu dis "lancer un DVD directement depuis le lecteur", ça veut dire quoi ?



...je voulais dire qu'avant le démarrage du système le graveur est reconnu en appuyant la touche 'c' car le cd démarre...

..bon ben je vais m'y mettre alors, installer les mises à jour et aller fouiner dans mes archives pour retrouver Toast 4 car je l'ai quelque part...

3 X


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2008)

Goliath a dit:


> ..bon ben je vais m'y mettre alors, installer les mises à jour et aller fouiner dans mes archives pour retrouver Toast 4 car je l'ai quelque part...
> 
> 3 X



Ça serait pas mieux de passer en 9.2.2 ?


----------



## Goliath (26 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça serait pas mieux de passer en 9.2.2 ?



...je suis en train de le faire....


----------



## Goliath (26 Avril 2008)

...voilà, j'suis passé en 9.2.2 et pas l'ombre d'un cd sur le bureau... :hein: ... je vais installer Toast 4.0....


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2008)

Goliath a dit:


> ...voilà, j'suis passé en 9.2.2 et pas l'ombre d'un cd sur le bureau... :hein: ... je vais installer Toast 4.0....



Pas besoin d'installer Toast, juste cette extension, Ch'sais pu si c'est pas un truc du genre "Toast CD Reader", et de mémoire, elle est indépendante de l'install principale !


----------



## Goliath (26 Avril 2008)

...rien, nada... j'ai installé Toast 4.1 DeLuxe avec toutes ses extensions et toujours pas de cd monté sur mon bureau... ça sent mauvais, je râle... et il n'y a pas un logiciel semblable à PatchBurn pour Classic?


----------



## guytantakul (26 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas besoin d'installer Toast, juste cette extension, Ch'sais pu si c'est pas un truc du genre "Toast CD Reader", et de mémoire, elle est indépendante de l'install principale !



Oui, c'est ce que je disais. Vous me voyez ou bien je suis invisible ? :rose:


----------



## Goliath (26 Avril 2008)

guytantakul a dit:


> Oui, c'est ce que je disais. Vous me voyez ou bien je suis invisible ? :rose:



...avec l'installation de Toast 4.1 DeLuxe l'extension Toast CD Reader est installée d'office...


----------



## guytantakul (26 Avril 2008)

Oui, mais peut-être qu'une version plus récente supporterait ton graveur


----------



## Goliath (26 Avril 2008)

guytantakul a dit:


> Oui, mais peut-être qu'une version plus récente aurait ton graveur de supporté.
> De mémoire, la dernière doit sonner comme 5.2.1 ou 5.2.3



...peut-être avec l'extension de la version 5 de Toast? ...oui en effet...je vais essayer ce soir car là je dois m'absenter.
Mais où diable peut-on télécharger une version démo qui fonctionne de cd/dvd speedtools 6.0??


----------



## guytantakul (26 Avril 2008)

J'avais édité mon post parce que je crois que toast 6 fonctionne aussi sous OS9. À vérifier....
Je regarde dans mes piles de CD si jamais...


----------



## Goliath (26 Avril 2008)

guytantakul a dit:


> J'avais édité mon post parce que je crois que toast 6 fonctionne aussi sous OS9. À vérifier....
> Je regarde dans mes piles de CD si jamais...



...stop-stop!...ça marche avec Toast 4.1...je ne sais pas pour quelle raison mais après quelques difficiles redémarrages le graveur est maintenant reconnu... à ne rien y comprendre 

...merciiiiiiiiii à tous


----------



## guytantakul (26 Avril 2008)

On parlait d'un truc en 2001 :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=15728


----------



## tantoillane (26 Avril 2008)

Normalement, avec toast, l'extension dont parle Pascal, et dont le nom est exact "Toast CD Reader" est visible au démarrage de l'ordinateur, une des petites icônes qui s'alignent au fur et à mesure que l'ordinateur démarre, affiche un petit toasteur qui est

soit barré par un croix rouge : dans ce cas l'extension n'est pas chargée, et le graveur ne fera pas lecteur.
soit non barré : dans ce cas l'extension est chargée, le graveur est donc reconnu, et toast permet de l'utiliser comme lecteur.
C'est donc pour cela que le graveur doit donc être démarrer avant l'ordinateur, car sinon l'extension n'est pas chargée. Mais si c'est un graveur interne, alors normalement il s'allume en même temps que l'ordinateur.

Voilà, merci pascal de faire attention à mon vocabulaire, c'est vrai que je m'exprime mal


----------



## Goliath (26 Avril 2008)

guytantakul a dit:


> On parlait d'un truc en 2001 :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=15728



...ça ne nous rajeunit pas...


----------



## Goliath (26 Avril 2008)

...alors là c'est la meilleure!...pour une raison que je ne vous expliquerai pas maintenant j'ai du reformater mon dd et à ma plus grande surprise maintenant, que ce soit sous 9.1 ou 9.2.2, le graveur est reconnu sans Toast... franchement je n'y comprends plus rien... Est-ce possible que l'installation d'avant ait pu changer quelque chose dans le graveur? ...sinon je ne vois vraiment pas d'autre explication!


----------



## tantoillane (26 Avril 2008)

Il faut croire qu'il y a les bon drivers intégrés à OS 9. Le seul truc c'est que lorsque l'on fait une installation "conseillée" l'installateur fait le tri entre ce qui est nécessaire et non nécessaire. Ton graveur n'étant pas là lors de la première installation les drivers n'ont pas été installés. Mais dans ce cas, ce qui est étonnant, c'est que la mise à jour vers 9.2 n'ait rein fait :rateau:


----------



## andrelilia (16 Mai 2008)

andrelilia 
je suis un peu dans ce même cas, mais où trouver le "toast CD Reader"? jamais entendu parler


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2008)

andrelilia a dit:


> andrelilia
> je suis un peu dans ce même cas, mais où trouver le "toast CD Reader"? jamais entendu parler



Bonne question, à priori, il n'est plus sur les serveurs d'Adaptec, toutefois, d'après un article de SAV lu sur le site de Roxio, il est possible qu'il ait encore été fourni avec Toast 5 (la première version "Roxio" de Toast, les précédentes étant encore des versions "Adaptec".

Hélas, le site de Roxio n'a pas de section "téléchargement" !


----------



## andrelilia (16 Mai 2008)

andrelilia,
merci pour la réponse, je crois avoir des anciens CD de revues anciennes contenant des drivers
d'adaptec, ok pour le tuyau


----------



## Bebop 4 (1 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu parles d'un graveur, là, pas d'un lecteur ! Si mes souvenirs sont bons, sous OS 9.x (sauf peut-être la 9.2.2, à vérifier), un lecteur est capable de lire mais pas de graver, et un graveur est capable de graver, mais pas de lire (funny, is'nt it ?) !



Chez moi j'ai un graveur dvd LG GSA-4163B qui est reconnu par Toast 5.2.1, et qui lit les cd et dvd que je met dedans, et ce, sous OS 9.1. Les galettes montent sur le bureau sans problèmes. Je n'ai pas ajouté les extensions que Toast propose pour OS 9.x. En plus, ce graveur est un modèle pour pc. J'ai été surpris la première fois que j'ai tenté une gravure sous OS 9 et que le graveur dvd était reconnu ! Faut préciser tout de même que c'est un G4 DA 466 MHz que j'ai. Ça fait peut-être une différence.


----------

